# Pi



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, March 14th, is Pi Day.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pi r round... cornbread r square


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

3.
1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209 7494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651 3282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102 7019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461 2847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432 6648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920 9628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841 4695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179 3105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011 9491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798 6094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056 8127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901 2249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290 2196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837 2978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522 3082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083 8142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235 3787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909 2164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303 0195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151 5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754 6374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035 6370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472 6847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104 7521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964 7326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992 4586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927 2107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818 3479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279 3800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548 1613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477 6241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179 0494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454 1009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886 2694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712 3713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645 9958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258 2262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745 5305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696 4615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382 6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598 7273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244 1365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484 0635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767 8895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456 4980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288 7971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087 4760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821 6829989487226588048575640142704775551323796414515237462 3436454285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610 2135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742 0073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138687519435 0643021845319104848100537061468067491927819119793995206 1419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675 1426912397489409071864942319615679452080951465502252316 0388193014209376213785595663893778708303906979207734672 2182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201 4974428507325186660021324340881907104863317346496514539 0579626856100550810665879699816357473638405257145910289 7064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007 2305587631763594218731251471205329281918261861258673215 7919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167229109816 9091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915 1369882091444210067510334671103141267111369908658516398 3150197016515116851714376576183515565088490998985998238 7345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064 2046752590709154814165498594616371802709819943099244889 5757128289059232332609729971208443357326548938239119325 9746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913 2765618093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100 4492932151608424448596376698389522868478312355265821314 4957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915 4411010446823252716201052652272111660396665573092547110 5578537634668206531098965269186205647693125705863566201 8558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249 4416680396265797877185560845529654126654085306143444318 5867697514566140680070023787765913440171274947042056223 0538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880797 2708266830634328587856983052358089330657574067954571637 7525420211495576158140025012622859413021647155097925923 0990796547376125517656751357517829666454779174501129961 4890304639947132962107340437518957359614589019389713111 7904297828564750320319869151402870808599048010941214722 1317947647772622414254854540332157185306142288137585043 0633217518297986622371721591607716692547487389866549494 5011465406284336639379003976926567214638530673609657120 9180763832716641627488880078692560290228472104031721186 0820419000422966171196377921337575114959501566049631862 9472654736425230817703675159067350235072835405670403867 4351362222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939 7805419341447377441842631298608099888687413260472156951 6239658645730216315981931951673538129741677294786724229 2465436680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965 8979409243237896907069779422362508221688957383798623001 5937764716512289357860158816175578297352334460428151262 7203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541 3418994854447345673831624993419131814809277771038638773 4317720754565453220777092120190516609628049092636019759 8828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035 0450777235547105859548702790814356240145171806246436267 9456127531813407833033625423278394497538243720583531147 7119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337 4641442822772634659470474587847787201927715280731767907 7071572134447306057007334924369311383504931631284042512 1925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092854520 1165839341965621349143415956258658655705526904965209858 0338507224264829397285847831630577775606888764462482468 5792603953527734803048029005876075825104747091643961362 6760449256274204208320856611906254543372131535958450687 7246029016187667952406163425225771954291629919306455377 9914037340432875262888963995879475729174642635745525407 9091451357111369410911939325191076020825202618798531887 7058429725916778131496990090192116971737278476847268608 4900337702424291651300500516832336435038951702989392233 4517220138128069650117844087451960121228599371623130171 1444846409038906449544400619869075485160263275052983491 8740786680881833851022833450850486082503930213321971551 8430635455007668282949304137765527939751754613953984683 3936383047461199665385815384205685338621867252334028308 7112328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010 2183564622013496715188190973038119800497340723961036854 0664319395097901906996395524530054505806855019567302292 1913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538 5938102343955449597783779023742161727111723643435439478 2218185286240851400666044332588856986705431547069657474 5855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562 5784322988273723198987571415957811196358330059408730681 2160287649628674460477464915995054973742562690104903778 1986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468 8383436346553794986419270563872931748723320837601123029 9113679386270894387993620162951541337142489283072201269 0147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781965362132 3926406160136358155907422020203187277605277219005561484 2555187925303435139844253223415762336106425063904975008 6562710953591946589751413103482276930624743536325691607 8154781811528436679570611086153315044521274739245449454 2368288606134084148637767009612071512491404302725386076 4823634143346235189757664521641376796903149501910857598 4423919862916421939949072362346468441173940326591840443 7805133389452574239950829659122850855582157250310712570 1266830240292952522011872676756220415420516184163484756 5169998116141010029960783869092916030288400269104140792 8862150784245167090870006992821206604183718065355672525 3256753286129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486 0034158722980534989650226291748788202734209222245339856 2647669149055628425039127577102840279980663658254889264 8802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182 9412703369313785178609040708667114965583434347693385781 7113864558736781230145876871266034891390956200993936103 1029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529 7634757481193567091101377517210080315590248530906692037 6719220332290943346768514221447737939375170344366199104 0337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333 0391072253837421821408835086573917715096828874782656995 9957449066175834413752239709683408005355984917541738188 3999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909517 0283529716344562129640435231176006651012412006597558512 7617858382920419748442360800719304576189323492292796501 9875187212726750798125547095890455635792122103334669749 9235630254947802490114195212382815309114079073860251522 7429958180724716259166854513331239480494707911915326734 3028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179289647669 7583183271314251702969234889627668440323260927524960357 9964692565049368183609003238092934595889706953653494060 3402166544375589004563288225054525564056448246515187547 1196218443965825337543885690941130315095261793780029741 2076651479394259029896959469955657612186561967337862362 5612521632086286922210327488921865436480229678070576561 5144632046927906821207388377814233562823608963208068222 ...

ad infinitum.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Today is pretty good..but we only have the first three digits..we can do better!  
Im waiting until March 14, 2015, at 9:26am to REALLY celebrate Pi Day.. 

Scot


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

A good way to celebrate Einstein's birthday today is with a piece of pi.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 14 Mar 2010 10:16 AM 
Today is pretty good..but we only have the first three digits..we can do better!  
Im waiting until March 14, 2015, at 9:26am to REALLY celebrate Pi Day.. 

Scot 


3.142015926???? Nope, that ain't Pi.

March 14, 1592 @ 6:53:58 was the REAL date/time.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nuff Said!! Regal

Google Commemorates Pi Day


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 14 Mar 2010 10:55 AM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 14 Mar 2010 10:16 AM 
Today is pretty good..but we only have the first three digits..we can do better!  
Im waiting until March 14, 2015, at 9:26am to REALLY celebrate Pi Day.. 

Scot 


3.142015926???? Nope, that ain't Pi.

March 14, 1592 @ 6:53:58 was the REAL date/time.



We generally indicate the date with the last two digits of the year..
today is 3-14-10 , 5 years from today will be 3-14-15.

I know you understood what I meant









Scot


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Mar 2010 10:04 AM 
3.
1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209 7494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651 3282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102 7019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461 2847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432 6648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920 9628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841 4695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179 3105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011 9491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798 6094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056 8127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901 2249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290 2196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837 2978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522 3082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083 8142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235 3787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909 2164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303 0195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151 5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754 6374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035 6370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472 6847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104 7521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964 7326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992 4586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927 2107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818 3479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279 3800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548 1613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477 6241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179 0494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454 1009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886 2694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712 3713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645 9958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258 2262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745 5305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696 4615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382 6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598 7273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244 1365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484 0635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767 8895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456 4980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288 7971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087 4760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821 6829989487226588048575640142704775551323796414515237462 3436454285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610 2135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742 0073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138687519435 0643021845319104848100537061468067491927819119793995206 1419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675 1426912397489409071864942319615679452080951465502252316 0388193014209376213785595663893778708303906979207734672 2182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201 4974428507325186660021324340881907104863317346496514539 0579626856100550810665879699816357473638405257145910289 7064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007 2305587631763594218731251471205329281918261861258673215 7919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167229109816 9091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915 1369882091444210067510334671103141267111369908658516398 3150197016515116851714376576183515565088490998985998238 7345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064 2046752590709154814165498594616371802709819943099244889 5757128289059232332609729971208443357326548938239119325 9746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913 2765618093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100 4492932151608424448596376698389522868478312355265821314 4957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915 4411010446823252716201052652272111660396665573092547110 5578537634668206531098965269186205647693125705863566201 8558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249 4416680396265797877185560845529654126654085306143444318 5867697514566140680070023787765913440171274947042056223 0538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880797 2708266830634328587856983052358089330657574067954571637 7525420211495576158140025012622859413021647155097925923 0990796547376125517656751357517829666454779174501129961 4890304639947132962107340437518957359614589019389713111 7904297828564750320319869151402870808599048010941214722 1317947647772622414254854540332157185306142288137585043 0633217518297986622371721591607716692547487389866549494 5011465406284336639379003976926567214638530673609657120 9180763832716641627488880078692560290228472104031721186 0820419000422966171196377921337575114959501566049631862 9472654736425230817703675159067350235072835405670403867 4351362222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939 7805419341447377441842631298608099888687413260472156951 6239658645730216315981931951673538129741677294786724229 2465436680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965 8979409243237896907069779422362508221688957383798623001 5937764716512289357860158816175578297352334460428151262 7203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541 3418994854447345673831624993419131814809277771038638773 4317720754565453220777092120190516609628049092636019759 8828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035 0450777235547105859548702790814356240145171806246436267 9456127531813407833033625423278394497538243720583531147 7119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337 4641442822772634659470474587847787201927715280731767907 7071572134447306057007334924369311383504931631284042512 1925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092854520 1165839341965621349143415956258658655705526904965209858 0338507224264829397285847831630577775606888764462482468 5792603953527734803048029005876075825104747091643961362 6760449256274204208320856611906254543372131535958450687 7246029016187667952406163425225771954291629919306455377 9914037340432875262888963995879475729174642635745525407 9091451357111369410911939325191076020825202618798531887 7058429725916778131496990090192116971737278476847268608 4900337702424291651300500516832336435038951702989392233 4517220138128069650117844087451960121228599371623130171 1444846409038906449544400619869075485160263275052983491 8740786680881833851022833450850486082503930213321971551 8430635455007668282949304137765527939751754613953984683 3936383047461199665385815384205685338621867252334028308 7112328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010 2183564622013496715188190973038119800497340723961036854 0664319395097901906996395524530054505806855019567302292 1913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538 5938102343955449597783779023742161727111723643435439478 2218185286240851400666044332588856986705431547069657474 5855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562 5784322988273723198987571415957811196358330059408730681 2160287649628674460477464915995054973742562690104903778 1986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468 8383436346553794986419270563872931748723320837601123029 9113679386270894387993620162951541337142489283072201269 0147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781965362132 3926406160136358155907422020203187277605277219005561484 2555187925303435139844253223415762336106425063904975008 6562710953591946589751413103482276930624743536325691607 8154781811528436679570611086153315044521274739245449454 2368288606134084148637767009612071512491404302725386076 4823634143346235189757664521641376796903149501910857598 4423919862916421939949072362346468441173940326591840443 7805133389452574239950829659122850855582157250310712570 1266830240292952522011872676756220415420516184163484756 5169998116141010029960783869092916030288400269104140792 8862150784245167090870006992821206604183718065355672525 3256753286129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486 0034158722980534989650226291748788202734209222245339856 2647669149055628425039127577102840279980663658254889264 8802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182 9412703369313785178609040708667114965583434347693385781 7113864558736781230145876871266034891390956200993936103 1029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529 7634757481193567091101377517210080315590248530906692037 6719220332290943346768514221447737939375170344366199104 0337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333 0391072253837421821408835086573917715096828874782656995 9957449066175834413752239709683408005355984917541738188 3999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909517 0283529716344562129640435231176006651012412006597558512 7617858382920419748442360800719304576189323492292796501 9875187212726750798125547095890455635792122103334669749 9235630254947802490114195212382815309114079073860251522 7429958180724716259166854513331239480494707911915326734 3028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179289647669 7583183271314251702969234889627668440323260927524960357 9964692565049368183609003238092934595889706953653494060 3402166544375589004563288225054525564056448246515187547 1196218443965825337543885690941130315095261793780029741 2076651479394259029896959469955657612186561967337862362 5612521632086286922210327488921865436480229678070576561 5144632046927906821207388377814233562823608963208068222 ...

ad infinitum.


That's irrational.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's irrational.And transcendental as well.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Mar 2010 12:41 PM 
That's irrational.And transcendental as well. You guys need to shape up, this is not the place for another circular argument. You might decimate the readership.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Dwight you got nums in your head. Yikes. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Dwight you got nums in your head. Yikes. Later RJDThat's why it's so empty of everything else... no room.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you see Google's logo today?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

We had pumpkin pi today.....!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah... Ummm Thanks for that Dwight... 

In five years it'll be 3/14/15 (or 3.1415).. so you have to eat pie in four places..


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't all you circular fellers know that *Pi* a*r*e *square ???* PImanJimCarter


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No no no... Pie are round, de crumb-bread are square. 

My kid came home from school and tolt me he learnt all about pi 'n' ears and I told him it should be pi 'n' mouth, and ear trumpet 'n' ear.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Cobbler Pi are square........

JC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is all a bit Pi in the sky for me.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 16 Mar 2010 12:47 PM 
Cobbler Pi are square........

JC


I think you're in the right AREA there JC...


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

the circumference of an igloo divided by its diameter=eskimo pi


----------

